# new A5



## vanos (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.zatzy.com/showthread.php?t=290567


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

A grown-ups Coupe :wink: Very nicely done


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Not bad at all - but it's no TT :wink:

But if I realy needed those back seats, this would absolutely be a good competitor for my money..... 8)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

At some point in the next 18-21 months, I can see the A6 and the TT being traded in for one of those.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

It will be interesting to know whether these ARE actual leaked shots or just another photoshop.

Does ANYONE know if this is to be a 4 or 5 seater ?

Either way this will be the car that I trade the A4 Cab in for within the next 18 months - 2 years.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking Good, prefer it to the BMW 3 series coupe


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

blagman said:


> Looking Good, prefer it to the BMW 3 series coupe


I prefer a Ford KA to the BMW coupe. It is such a boring looking car.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Either way this will be the car that I trade the A4 Cab in for within the next 18 months - 2 years.


Race you to the waiting list :wink:


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> octagonmike said:
> 
> 
> > Either way this will be the car that I trade the A4 Cab in for within the next 18 months - 2 years.
> ...


In 18 months to 2 years time there will be plenty of used/ex demos available and will fit in perfectly with the end of my PCP on the A4 Cab


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

*Just noticed Something !!!*

The car hasn't even been released yet and the seats are already showing signs of wear and creasing :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Defo a hairdressers car, and maybe a slight bit of womans car too. Always been a bit partial to a bit of woman, so I will probably want one.

Nice looking motor....I could see myself getting one of those and being a grown up.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

dissapointing design ... it has the front of a volvo and the ass of a bmw 3-series coupe. the the concept looked so much better.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

octagonmike said:


> Does ANYONE know if this is to be a 4 or 5 seater ?


It's not a definitive answer, but I can only see 2 rear headrests. So you might find some very shaped seats in the back and no middle seat?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

It seem to have rather nice detailing, if somewhat an ultimately conservative shape. Should appeal to those in the market for a clk or 3-series coupe.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> *Just noticed Something !!!*
> 
> The car hasn't even been released yet and the seats are already showing signs of wear and creasing :lol:


And a monochrome DIS


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

No handbrake either. Presumably replaced with the silver button in the photo.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've put my name down to say i may be interested in one. I'm wanting to touch and feel it first though.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I've put my name down to say i may be interested in one. I'm wanting to touch and feel it first though.


I'm interested too, though I'll not be at the front of the waiting list.

If I can get one of these, 3.0Tdi, DSG, Quattro, then I'd trade in the A6 AND the TT and go back to being one-car-Tony. Probably in about 19 months time when the TT PCP deal runs out (by which time the A6 will be over 100k miles and worth about 50p). I should be able to find a second-hand A5 at a decent discount (can't see them being as firm on the residuals as the TT) so the financials might even make sense.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

just saw on germancarblog that audi released official pics of the A5 but they are already dead by now (seems someone was a bit premature in audis pr department ). anyone knows of 'backup locations' for these pics?

edit: already found them in the TT thread: http://www.autospies.com/news/2007-GENE ... tos-12732/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some nice pics 4.2V8


----------

